

Ask HN: Can we get a "hide story" button? - ecyrb

Maybe an "unhide all" button in the event we hide something unintentionally?
======
pg
The reason I don't do this is that it would remove the pressure to make the
content of the site be good.

One reason public transport is bad in most US cities is that rich people
rarely use it.

------
dood
This would make the HN frontpage much more useful to me, and also make me see
more new stories.

It is pretty frustrating to keep visiting the homepage and 1/3 of it is stuff
I know I have no interest in.

------
kes
I'm going to go out here on a limb, and vote no. It's not needed - that I can
see - and would only serve to clutter.

------
CoryMathews
Hide would be great.

or even better a filter option.

Then I could say filter-remove:ipad

~~~
Xichekolas
Filter has been done by many a GM script.

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

I realize that only helps if you have a browser with GM (like Firefox).

------
Tichy
I'm pondering a Countdown Greasemonkey script, that would hide all articles I
haven't clicked on within 5 minutes.

The problem is I keep coming back to procrastinate, and end up reading the
irrelevant articles, too. Maybe auto-hiding them would help :-)

------
pistoriusp
When you click read a story on HN it kind of "hides." At least it becomes less
prominent than the other stories.

I often struggle trying to find links that I have read when there are a bunch
of links that I haven't read.

------
nathanb
Perhaps what would be more useful is an RSS feed. That way you get standard
newsreader features like mark-as-read and show-unread and sort-by-newest for
free.

Of course you don't get the sorting, but them's the breaks.

~~~
barry-cotter
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

------
tokenadult
It's a good thing that all the "Ask HN" threads (more generally, all the
threads without external URL links) are now aggregated under the "ask" link at
the top of most pages, as the feature request thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

linked to from the bottom of most pages seems to be missed by everyone these
days.

------
wingo
Would be an interesting data collection exercise, too.

------
resdirector
Perhaps HN should learn via your upvotes which articles to show you.

And the same principle could be used for comments, too.

